# Looking for a charter.



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Yikes...

my bad guys..


BFG


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Try getting with the best I know of. Finlanders The laaksonins (sp) are the best fishermen on the lake in my book.


----------

